# Someone Just Jumped Off of the Kemah Bridge ?



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

I just had a freind call me from Outrigger's and said someone just jumped off of the Kemah Bridge for fun. 
He then swam up and had a car waiting for him.
Can anyone confirm ?


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

That does not supprise me at all. I remember in High School these dumb a^%#$ would go jump off the 2004 bridge. It goes to show how smart people can be this day and age.


----------



## capn_billl (Sep 12, 2007)

It sure would be bummer to land on a barge.


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

*Son.............*

That bridge is freaking high. Two thoughts here. Big balls or no brains. I knew people that would jump off the Egret Bay bridge. Three words STUPID STUPID STUPID.

Drifter



Bull Fish said:


> That does not supprise me at all. I remember in High School these dumb a^%#$ would go jump off the 2004 bridge. It goes to show how smart people can be this day and age.


----------



## houfinchaser (Oct 10, 2008)

That is nature taking care of itself.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

More importantly outriggers is open?


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

Kenner21 said:


> More importantly outriggers is open?


Right. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

I have not personally confirmed it, but I have heard that it is open


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 11, 2008)

sure hope it wasn't low tide.
outriggers is open. dock situation is a little iffy. side docks look okay, and some temporary floating dock out front - may work for a small boat and you'll have a challenge getting on to the deck from it.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Kenner21 said:


> More importantly outriggers is open?


For me , it's not the jump, it's where they jumped into! there is constantly current rolling through there and still debris that is submerged from IKE! Bad choice of bridges to jump from ! That was me that jumped off of the 2004 bridge, i was either 16,17 & 18 , we used to do that all of the time:spineyes: And yes it was basically retarded and so was i!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I could care less about people jumping off bridges but if your going to do it, do it right and strap a BASE rig on and jump the new river gorge bridge I'm much more concerned about one of my favorite places to have a bucket of beer and watch boats cruise by.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Heard a story of a guy who jumped off that bridge once, went to the bottom and into the mud. Couldnt get out of the mud and drowned...Not sure if thats true though.


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

_And yes it was basically retarded and so was i_

Was?


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

You'd have to be really lucky to survive that fall. A good friend's brother jumped off the old Kemah draw bridge in the 70's and died. That bridge was a lot lower than the current bridge.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

was it billie joe mcallister?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

sandollr said:


> _And yes it was basically retarded and so was i_
> 
> Was?


Hey, don't poke fun at mentally afflicted people:wink:


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> was it billy joe mcallister?


Smart ***. It is true though, and I'm not going to give a name because the family is still in the area, and it is still a painful topic.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Gottagofishin said:


> You'd have to be really lucky to survive that fall. A good friend's brother jumped off the old Kemah draw bridge in the 70's and died. That bridge was a lot lower than the current bridge.


Not that ti'm trying to rationalize this action at all, but there is a difference between jumping and falling "boy am i gonna get hammered on that one",if you were to belly flop or land on your back it would be catastrophic, but to jump in feet first and together , toes pointed downward , no probs! Do not try this please! I was very young and my givadarn wasn't working properly!sad3sm


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Yes... it opened a few weeks ago but thew dock is pretty hoopty. Tey havent fixed replaced it yet... just tied up some foam to the deck.



cfred said:


> Right. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

**** chaser said:


> Yes... it opened a few weeks ago but thew dock is pretty *hoopty*. Tey havent fixed replaced it yet... just tied up some foam to the deck.


I love that word and haven't heard it in a while!

adjective (as used above) or noun (as in "she drives a hoopty")...so versatile.

Think I'll throw it back in the rotation. Thanks PC.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

HE MIGHT HAVE JUST GOTTEN HIS VISA BILL:help:
STIX


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

fishnlab said:


> I love that word and haven't heard it in a while!
> 
> adjective (as used above) or noun (as in "she drives a hoopty")...so versatile.
> 
> Think I'll throw it back in the rotation. Thanks PC.


"Palmetto"-my nephew has an old blazer on his ranch with a high rack on it and we call it "THUH HOOPTY" Lol!


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Saw two guys jump off the Surfside bridge in the mid 1960s. 1 was doa the other
had muptible fractures in both legs don't remember if he survived or not.


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

*For those of us not from the Houston Area.......*

How high is the Kemah bridge?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

FISHNNUTT said:


> Saw two guys jump off the Surfside bridge in the mid 1960s. 1 was doa the other
> had muptible fractures in both legs don't remember if he survived or not.


You Saw that , i remember hearing about that! Mid 60's Hmmm. not only young and dumb, but a good chance there was LSD involved too!:headknock


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

catchysumfishy said:


> For me , it's not the jump, it's where they jumped into! there is constantly current rolling through there and still debris that is submerged from IKE! Bad choice of bridges to jump from ! That was me that jumped off of the 2004 bridge, i was either 16,17 & 18 , we used to do that all of the time:spineyes: And yes it was basically retarded and so was i!


didnt you say in another thead you have back trouble? no wonder


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

roundman said:


> didnt you say in another thead you have back trouble? no wonder


All self inflicted Too! "hindsight is 2020" but it doesn't do any good to look back at this point n time!


----------



## rjohnson107 (May 21, 2004)

8seconds..........here's a little perspective


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

_Big balls or no brains._

The two are not mutually exclusive. In fact, they're often found in close proximity.


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

rjohnson107 said:


> 8seconds..........here's a little perspective


Thanks for the pics.

Now I am qualified to say about the jumper:

What an Idiot! Darwin Award hopeful for sure!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I witnessed a guy jumping out of the Exotic Island cable trolley in Matagorda. Luckily for him, he was drunk and not injured...LOL


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

I've personally jumped off the I-210 bypass bridge over Contraband Bayou in Lake Charles, TWICE. Was going back for a third time but the cops stopped me.


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

WilliamH said:


> I've personally jumped off the I-210 bypass bridge over Contraband Bayou in Lake Charles, TWICE. Was going back for a third time but the cops stopped me.


Crazy *******. I love it!


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

I watched a kid jump from the cedar bayou train trussell and land on a hardhead when he came out of the water he was screaming bloody murder.Everyone was laughing and believe me this fella was in pain when his friends caught up to him they broke it off the spine still in his scull.His friends thru it in the bayou and they rushed him to the old gulf coast hospital in baytown.Iam sure he is now a senator or congressman I always say they brain dead so fittingly he would be in washington dc lol Oh and yes the hard head was flapping all over the place it made everyone laugh there arse off.


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Drifter said:


> I knew people that would jump off the Egret Bay bridge.
> Drifter


You caught me, I'm guilty. Did it on a dare. Some of the crazy things we do when we are young. And I've done many other stupid things in my youth just to show off for the girls. Stupid? yes. Fun? yes. Got the girl? yes. Worth it? yes. Would I do it all again? most certainly, yes.

Lucky me!!!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

ripleyb said:


> You caught me, I'm guilty. Did it on a dare. Some of the crazy things we do when we are young. And I've done many other stupid things in my youth just to show off for the girls. Stupid? yes. Fun? yes. Got the girl? yes. Worth it? yes. Would I do it all again? most certainly, yes.
> 
> Lucky me!!!


Well, there are a few i wouldn't do again! lol


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

cfred said:


> Right. Can anyone confirm this?


Yes - I can confirm. Outriggers is 100% open and it has a boat dock.


----------



## aneel (Oct 8, 2005)

I have never jumped off any bridge but have picked up many a fool from a jump and from the looks of most of them........well thats why i never jumped off a bridge.But in the words of my wisdom filled father..boy,if your gonna be stupid.....youd better be tough!! lol


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

bzrk180 said:


> Heard a story of a guy who jumped off that bridge once, went to the bottom and into the mud. Couldnt get out of the mud and drowned...Not sure if thats true though.


Yeah...that was true. My sister was with them when he jumped after a drinking binge. Dumb ***


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*That's Exactly...*



mastercylinder said:


> was it billie joe mcallister?


...what I was thinking! LMAO! CF?


----------



## Ron Walker 01 (Jul 10, 2008)

One guy was seen jumping off hell's gate cliff at Possum Kingdom. His spine swoll up like a sausage and he went to the hospital. Anything over 50 ft., a devil may care attitude does not count anymore.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Fishing near Aransas Pass and saw several kids get up on the 361 bridge between AP and Port A. All but one jumped (designated driver?), swam back to shore, and drove off. We used to sail our Sunfish to the rigs in Aransas Bay and jump off those. Deep water and not nearly as high as the bridges mentioned here!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

aneel said:


> I have never jumped off any bridge but have picked up many a fool from a jump and from the looks of most of them........well thats why i never jumped off a bridge.But in the words of my wisdom filled father..boy,if your gonna be stupid.....youd better be tough!! lol


 Lol, he got those words from me, but my tough went away with my health a few years ago! Stupid is starting to fade a lil bit too:rotfl: ! Ok Aneel, how many other retarded things did you do in your youth? you couldn't even make it to jump because you were alway's tangled up in wrecked cars for crying out loud :rotfl:! and since when did you start listening to your wise ole father LOL! Ya killen me nephew HUSH YO MOWF! Lol Just a note here, i'm glad you never jumped !


----------



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

Kenner21 said:


> I could care less about people jumping off bridges but if your going to do it, do it right and strap a BASE rig on and jump the new river gorge bridge I'm much more concerned about one of my favorite places to have a bucket of beer and watch boats cruise by.


I would like to see someone jump off the Beltway 8 Ship Channel Bridge :cheers:


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*Hoopty...NOT!*

I worked with a funny guy that called his new BMW X5 "The Hoopty". The guys with the real Hoopties thought it was hilarious.



fishnlab said:


> I love that word and haven't heard it in a while!
> 
> adjective (as used above) or noun (as in "she drives a hoopty")...so versatile.
> 
> Think I'll throw it back in the rotation. Thanks PC.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Captain Kyle said:


> I would like to see someone jump off the Beltway 8 Ship Channel Bridge :cheers:


That would be a definite suicide jump! Your Cruel Kyle LOL!:biggrin:


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Captain Kyle said:


> I would like to see someone jump off the Beltway 8 Ship Channel Bridge :cheers:


 That's been done and on TV to boot. Back before the bridge was open to vehicular traffic a high school buddy of mine "base jumped" it and made a nifty getaway via boat.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Where I was stationed a Special Forces Lieutenant, newly out of HALO school, base jumped a TV tower. He made a getaway by hearst. His girlfriend, friend, and friend's girlfriend filmed it.


----------



## 2blue (Apr 16, 2007)

They are building a new bridge in Matagorda and boy is that thing high. I hope nobody ever tries that one, I don't think they would make it.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Ron Walker 01 said:


> One guy was seen jumping off hell's gate cliff at Possum Kingdom. His spine swoll up like a sausage and he went to the hospital. Anything over 50 ft., a devil may care attitude does not count anymore.


Been there but didnt jump. When we would toss big flat rocks off and they shattered when they hit the water, that's when we decided against jumping 

This was back in the early '80's when the boats were few and there were zero homes on that side of P.K.


----------



## rotordriver (Aug 20, 2005)

8seconds said:


> How high is the Kemah bridge?


 It's about 80 ft. to the water. "ouch"


----------



## BBYC (Sep 25, 2007)

Isn't that about the same height as Hamilton's Pool and just slightly higher than Edge Falls? Everyone used to jump those back in High School before they got shut down.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

picture sure makes it look higher than Hamilton's Pool...


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

Ive jumped off of Dale Miller bridge between AP and Port A back in high school, seniors used to make the freshmen do it for high school initiation till someone broke their arm. Its prob bout 55 feet. You need a boat to pick everyone up though cause its a long walk back to the highway. I didnt get hurt but the cop who took me home cause I got busted was telling me bout some kid that landed on a shrimp boat.My dad was ********


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

"as he passed around the black-eye pee-eee-eeas
"Billy Joe never had a lick a sense, pass the biscuits pleee-eee-eee eeez"


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Shouldn't you boys be out fishin???

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## FLATHEADER (Aug 23, 2005)

Could be the ghost of Billie Joe!


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Ive heard stories about people jumping off the Victoria Barge Canal bridge on Hwy 35 many times. Not me though was never drunk enough or crazy enough to do it.


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

*I found a video of it!!!*

Here is a cell phone video of it.....Not the best quality but you get the "picture".


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

I thought I was cool for jumping off of that bridge just downstream from Camp Warnecke.


----------

